

Ask HN: What are the best podcasts about startups/entrepreneurship? - wanderboy

I remember listening to a great podcast a couple of years ago that Stanford was producing, but other than that I haven't had great success finding educational podcasts about the startup world. Since I have an hour-long commute and am a recent owner of an iPod FM transmitter, I'm looking for programs like this that might be interesting.
======
staunch
Stanford Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders
<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

Mixergy (HN @AndrewWarner) <http://www.mixergy.com/>

This Week In Venture Capital (HN @msuster) <http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-
venture-capital/>

This Week in Startups (HN @jasonmcalacanis) <http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-
startups/>

Some good stuff on TechCrunchTV <http://techcrunch.tv/>

~~~
stevenp
+1 for Mixergy. You could literally listen to Andrew's archives for days --
it's like a treasure trove.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
I like Mixergy as well, although to be honest, I haven't sprung for the
subscription. This Week in Startups is high quality with great back-and-forth
and a lot of variety. I'm also an avid This Week in Venture Capital viewer.
Don't miss an episode of either.

------
petercooper
TechZing is one of my favorites. It's semi-educational though retains an
informal, discussion format in the main (that is, it's not just lectures):
<http://techzinglive.com/>

~~~
jayro
Peter, you beat me to it! Thanks so much for the recommendation. ;)

------
taelor_rb
5by5.tv

they have a variety of shows that talk about different topics, with a few of
them focusing on startups and entrepreneurship.

great question too. i travel to nashville from about an hour and a half
frequently, so i love listening to podcasts.

oh, and even though its not about startups and such (although a few of the
episodes are), npr's planet money is really well done podcast on economics.
highly recommended.

~~~
alanthonyc
Specifically, "The Conversation" is frequently (though not always) a great
source of news for startups and entrepreneurs.

------
Dukesbiz
TAE (the american entrepreneur) radio is a great show that I along with some
friends have been listening to for a # of years. What I like best is the
show's host is an entrepreneur that adds his experiences to interviews like no
other host can. They've really kicked it up a notch lately with bigger name
guests: Jason Fried, Steve Wozniak, Craig Newmark, Tony Hsieh to name a few.

I've listened to many other shows on Stitcher Radio, but have found most of
them have boring hosts and/or are inconsistent. Try this one you may find
yourself a long time listener like myself. <http://taeradio.com/>

~~~
nickpinkston
Yea, the host is quite a character. I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone on HN
post anything about it yet. The show is a good mix of been-there-done-that
with startups as well as good digressions into tech / politics / philosophy.
Definitely worth a listen.

------
RBr
I've found that there is a significant lack of quality, tech business startup
podcasts. I think a lot of it has to do with folks just being so busy.

I've tried to get into This Week In Startups but I usually just pick-and-
choose the good guests to download once in a while.

I've often thought that I'd like to make a podcast where every week, a new
topic is outlined. From accounting to HR to ideas and well beyond, pick one
topic every week and assemble conference segments that revolve around the
topic. Licensing and distribution rights would certainly be a challenge, but
imagine having a cross-conference view of a single topic. Build episodes into
a linear "course" of startup topics and I bet you'd really have something.

I listen to these regularly. I think they're all quite good. Generally, I
don't listen to podcasts to solve a problem. I use them to expand my knowledge
and open my mind to new ideas. With that in mind, here is my list:

Harvard Business Review IdeaCast
<http://feeds.harvardbusiness.org/harvardbusiness/ideacast>

TedTalks <http://feeds.feedburner.com/TEDTalks_video>

The 37Signals Podcast <http://feeds.feedburner.com/37signals_podcast>

Help! My Business Sucks (give this upbeat Brit a chance, he has some good
ideas) <http://helpmybusiness.com/feed/>

They took down the Apple Podcast, but you can stream Brain Brew Radio:
<http://brainbrewradio.com/>

------
GEOD
If you are looking for real world advice from a down-to-earth guy who also
happens to have started over a dozen businesses over the past 40+ years,and
started Duquesne's entrepreneurial studies program-here's the site to load the
ipod up at <http://taeradio.com/episodes/.Ive> been listening to Ron Morris on
The American Entrepreneur for over 10 years on 1360AM in Pittsburgh,but he's
available to everyone via .com, podcast, ustream, and Talkshoe.He is truly a
man who has worked long and hard to make his own millions(and his fair share
of mistakes) and is looking to give back,unlike so many out there who are just
talking heads in love with their own voices and looking to cash in on today's
economic and business climate.He's live on weekdays 3-6PM EST and Saturdays
from9-noon,but from the link above you can download past shows anytime.He
covers all the concerns for start-ups,talking to accountants,insurance
experts,bankers and lawyers who specialize in helping everyday people trying
to realize their dreams.I wish this kind of advice had been around when I
started my business,but the advice from the show still helps me save and make
$$ after being at it for 30 years. He also has many successful internationally
known businessmen on his show and they share their start-up experiences with
him.If you're looking for real "in the trenches" info check it out-GEOD

------
Evamarie
They're hard to find, that's for sure. Even if I manage to land on an
interesting episode or two, I often lose interest as the rest of the shows
seem to fall short of that initial first impression.

One exception for me has been The American Entrepreneur, which is hosted by
Ron Morris. It's actually a radio show out of Pittsburgh, but I access it via
iTunes as I live in the Chicago area. Lots of content, tons of interviews,
interesting topics, and very helpful, practical information. He's also very
easy to listen to, which for me is a must as I listen to the podcasts when I'm
out for a run. And the show is on 6 days a week, so there's no running out of
episodes.

Here's the website: <http://taeradio.com/>

Hope this helps, Evamarie Pilipuf www.TheFlexibilityCoach.com

------
kristofferR
The Lifestyle Business Podcast is an absolutely awesome podcast about modern
business. They have decided to take payments for the first 30 episodes, but
it's so damn worth it!

<http://www.lifestylebusinesspodcast.com/>

------
jayro
Give TechZing (<http://www.techzinglive.com>) a try. It's a mix of discussions
and interviews with founders, investors and coders (Derek Sivers, Gabriel
Weinberg, etc). Disclaimer: I'm a co-host. ;)

------
joshuacc
The Startup Success podcast - <http://startuppodcast.wordpress.com/>

37signals podcast - <http://37signals.com/podcast>

Startups for the Rest of Us - <http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/>

Traction by Gabriel Weinberg (DuckDuckGo) - <http://traction.blip.tv/>

------
donnem1968
I enjoy hearing The American Entrepreneur for sound business advice. The host,
Ron Morris, brings hands on, real world experience to the show and often has
great guests to add insight and variety to the mix.

As a consultant to small businesses I make The American Entrepreneur a part of
my daily routine because I learn something from every show and am entertained
by Mr. Morris, a serial entrepreneur.

Donn Nemchick Veterans Program Manager Riverside Center for Innovation

------
TravisBuggey
TAE (The American Entrepreneur) radio show is a very entertaining and
informative method of learning about startups and business in general.

The host, Ron Morris, a successful entrepreneur, always asks the right
questions to convey to listeners the key points that make or break a business.

<http://taeradio.com>

------
tyrelb
Andrew Warner has excellent material on Mixergy.com! Great interviews, roughly
1-hour in length... and he asks the tough questions (revenue, models, etc.),
too!

------
alc277
The ThinkVitamin Radio podcast is top notch.

<http://thinkvitamin.com/podcast/>

------
Chirag
iamstarting - <http://iamstarting.com/?cat=3>

